# 20"+ best possible cheap TV



## ankush28 (Aug 5, 2014)

1. Budget? 15K *MAX*
2. Display type and size? 20"-26"
3. Primary use of Tv/monitor? Watching TV, as secondary monitor and occasionally watching videos from USB.
4. Ports Required? HDMI, USB, standard 3-pin(Forgot its technical name )
5. Preferred choice of brand? Sony, Samsung, LG... Just avoid micromax and other sh!t
6. Any TV/monitor in consideration? AOC LE23A6730/61 23 inches LED TV - AOC: Flipkart.com
7. Any other info that you want to share. FHD would be great but its optional. Open to buy online/offline. No gaming.

- - - Updated - - -

70 views no reply? bump!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 5, 2014)

Vu 32K160 32" HD LED TV -18400.

Link:Vu 32K160 32 Inches HD Ready LED Television - Buy Online @ Snapdeal.com


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 5, 2014)

bssunil said:


> Vu 32K160 32" HD LED TV -18400.
> 
> Link:Vu 32K160 32 Inches HD Ready LED Television - Buy Online @ Snapdeal.com





> 15K MAX


^^^^^


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 5, 2014)

AOC LE23A6730/61 23 inches LED TV - AOC: Flipkart.com


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 6, 2014)

^Wow Excellent TV, beats monitors at that price + performance

FHD + USB + 2 HDMI + VGA + TV INput + 3D

What the frucking fruck


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 6, 2014)

wth!! really??


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: 20&quot;+ best possible cheap TV*



sling-shot said:


> AOC LE23A6730/61 23 inches LED TV - AOC: Flipkart.com



Yes I too was thinking about this one, it has better looks then normal monitors out there...

Ordered


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 6, 2014)

Please search and READ reviews before ordering !!!!! it may not be what it seems like..


----------



## agarwalmohit (Aug 9, 2014)

[MENTION=110244]Nerevarine[/MENTION]: I didn't read anything -ive, what did you find?


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 9, 2014)

Here are some mildly positive reviews:
1. Indian Express : AOC LE23A6730/61 review: 3D at Rs 13,000 might not be a bad idea | The Indian Express
2. TechTree : Review: AOC LE23A6730/61 3D TV - The Bachelor's TV | TechTree.com


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 9, 2014)

I have  a question, do all passive 3D TVs have 120 hz refresh rate ? If so, would they work with AMD HD3D or Nvidia 3D ?
Also, any ideas regarding the response rate of this tv ?


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 9, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Please search and READ reviews before ordering !!!!! it may not be what it seems like..





agarwalmohit said:


> [MENTION=110244]Nerevarine[/MENTION]: I didn't read anything -ive, what did you find?



what he means is do research before jumping in. its better than repentance after buying.


----------



## Minion (Aug 10, 2014)

I don't think getting that AOC monitor makes sense even though it has 3D PQ mostly depended on panel and i suspect that would come with a good panel before jumping into buying audition it first.

I will suggest to get Philips 22PFL3758.


----------



## sushovan (Nov 18, 2014)

Too bad OP is banned, otherwise I would have asked him to post a small review of that AOC for me since im on the hunt for the best tv possible under 15K.


----------



## sushovan (Dec 15, 2014)

[MENTION=171475]ankush28[/MENTION],since you are back now  , how is the TV serving you?


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 15, 2014)

sushovan said:


> @ankush28,since you are back now  , how is the TV serving you?


It's GOOD but I'll definitely not "recommend" it. Picture quality is not so great. For 13k you just can't complain


----------



## Tomal (Feb 29, 2016)

Insignia™ - 19" Class (18.5" Diag.) - LED - 720p - HDTV - Black.
Samsung - 32" Class (31.5" Diag.) - LED - 1080p - Smart - HDTV - Silver.
Sharp - 32" Class (31.5" Diag.) - LED - 1080p - HDTV - Black.
Insignia™ - 32" Class (31.5" Diag.) - LED - 720p - HDTV - Black.
VIZIO - 24" Class (23-5/8" Diag.) - LED - 1080p - Smart - HDTV - Black.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 29, 2016)

Tomal said:


> Insignia™ - 19" Class (18.5" Diag.) - LED - 720p - HDTV - Black.
> Samsung - 32" Class (31.5" Diag.) - LED - 1080p - Smart - HDTV - Silver.
> Sharp - 32" Class (31.5" Diag.) - LED - 1080p - HDTV - Black.
> Insignia™ - 32" Class (31.5" Diag.) - LED - 720p - HDTV - Black.
> VIZIO - 24" Class (23-5/8" Diag.) - LED - 1080p - Smart - HDTV - Black.



Before post, you must check previous post date...Its active or dead:sacred_NF:


----------

